# After everyone is asleep



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

What do you do? Obviously atm most people here are nocturnal, like myself, or just waking up. What do you do to keep yourself busy when everyone is sleeping? 

I either draw, chat, play some video games or just relax listening to some music. And of course kill time on FAF.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 14, 2008)

Write names in my Death Note, muahahahaha.

I just woke up *stretches*. If no-one's online, I keep myself occupied with games usually.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 14, 2008)

MASTURBATION


----------



## Azure (Oct 14, 2008)

I run around the streets naked, with glowsticks in my hands.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> MASTURBATION


If im in the mood then I do the same. 


AzurePhoenix said:


> I run around the streets naked, with glowsticks in my hands.


Saw that one coming XD


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 14, 2008)

I take pictures of myself making weird faces.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 14, 2008)

what the hell is going on in your avatar


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> what the hell is going on in your avatar


It appears to be a goat-anthro, eating and spitting out a slice of bread.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 14, 2008)

Devouring toast. >.>


----------



## Talvi (Oct 14, 2008)

*Loads up Super Smash Bros Melee...on emulator *


----------



## Nargle (Oct 14, 2008)

I just now started my english project, which is due second period ;.;

Still have to do a week's worth of French journal entries... I can usually knock that out in 10-20 minutes, though.

OH HAY LOOK! A forum to waste my time on! =D


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 14, 2008)

Back when I played City of Villains I'd play it late at night. While Australia slept, Europe stirred, so I was never lonely! *twitch*

Now I just write, draw or play DS until my eyes begin to crisp.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Im so bored, what should I do out of the two: Draw my fisrt ever sonic style art, or play Advance wars: Days of Ruin on wifi?


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 14, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> Devouring toast. >.>



all i'm seeing is cocks


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 14, 2008)

I either chat it up, music, games, tv or read.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im so bored, what should I do out of the two: Draw my fisrt ever sonic style art, or play Advance wars: Days of Ruin on wifi?


 
Man if I still had my DS I'd be killing the poor noobs out there on that game. I did play online at my friends house and beat the shit out a couple of them and it felt good XD Advance wars FTW!!!


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 14, 2008)

I like to videotape people running down the street naked with glowsticks in their hands. It is of great use later.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I like to videotape people running down the street naked with glowsticks in their hands. It is of great use later.



For having an appointment with Katie Fist? xD


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 14, 2008)

I like to sell glowsticks to people who will inevitably run down the street naked with them. It gives me a warm fuzzy glow inside.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 14, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> For having an appointment with Katie Fist? xD




For private screenings and fringe fetish parties.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 14, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> I like to sell glowsticks to people who will inevitably run down the street naked with them. It gives me a warm fuzzy glow inside.


Fireworks night soon, I haven't gone to one in _years_, may the glowstick hoarding commence!


----------



## Azure (Oct 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I like to videotape people running down the street naked with glowsticks in their hands. It is of great use later.


Sicko <3


Xaerun said:


> I like to sell glowsticks to people who will inevitably run down the street naked with them. It gives me a warm fuzzy glow inside.


I hear Australia is nice and warm this time of year.  Prime weather for my outings.  Are the police adverse to blatant public nudity down there?  I really wanted to say "Down Undah"  but I hear you guys hate that.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Sicko <3



So what? %)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Can I get a glow stick?


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Sicko <3




It's only perverse when you don't like it. Double <3


----------



## Azure (Oct 14, 2008)

If I pretend not to like it, is that like, extra awesome?


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 14, 2008)

I usually just write music til I pass out.
If someone is on AIM I'll usually chat until 
the conversation gets awkwardly slow.
Imagine, glow sticks in place of your vital organs.


----------



## bane233 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> MASTURBATION


same


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, I rape others with glowstick during their sleep.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2008)

My past time is either throwing bricks or something hard at someone or throwing fireworks at someone, possibly the person running down the streets with glow sticks because they make very good targets X3


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 14, 2008)

I will join you in your brick throwing.
But first, I have one question, 
can we use powerthirst to amp up
our brick throwing experience?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> I will join you in your brick throwing.
> But first, I have one question,
> can we use powerthirst to amp up
> our brick throwing experience?


 
Powerthirts, its crystal meth in a can. Lets get some Powerthirst XD


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Sicko <3
> 
> I hear Australia is nice and warm this time of year.  Prime weather for my outings.  Are the police adverse to blatant public nudity down there?  I really wanted to say "Down Undah"  but I hear you guys hate that.


Well, it is warming up, and right outside my house is a nice little street. I think that if you did it in a manner that was comical, nobody would bother reporting it.

And actually, it's not too bad. I do it to myself, and further the stereotype. It's fun.



Silibus said:


> Can I get a glow stick?


Of course, but due to the whole AUD slipping it'll have to be hideously overpriced. That ok?



eternal_flare said:


> Yes, I rape others with glowstick during their sleep.


Yeh'll be wanting a glowstick, then.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

=___= Im going to sleep now... please no rape.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 14, 2008)

Warning, may contain Anna Kournikova.
Let the brick throwing begin!


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> =___= Im going to sleep now... please no rape.


Glowsticks, going fast! We deliver to outside Silibus' house!

***SPECIAL OFFER***
Buy three and get a free bottle of lube! And duct tape! And handcuffs!


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 14, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Yeh'll be wanting a glowstick, then.



Yes, pretty much.



Silibus said:


> =___= Im going to sleep now... please no rape.



No, you're destined to be raped...TONIGHT.



Xaerun said:


> Glowsticks, going fast! We deliver to outside Silibus' house!
> 
> ***SPECIAL OFFER***
> Buy three and get a free bottle of lube! And duct tape! And handcuffs!



wow...I think I might get one!


----------



## Magikian (Oct 14, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Glowsticks, going fast! We deliver to outside Silibus' house!
> 
> ***SPECIAL OFFER***
> Buy three and get a free bottle of lube! And duct tape! And handcuffs!



I like where this is going.


----------



## X (Oct 14, 2008)

i kill people...... online.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 14, 2008)

Eh, browse the forums, draw porn and look at porn.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmm, similar to the things I do atm


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 14, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Eh, browse the forums, draw porn and look at porn.



I would like to participate in those activities as well...especially the 2 latter ones...


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 14, 2008)

I watch them sleep through their bedroom window :[ .


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Glowsticks, going fast! We deliver to outside Silibus' house!
> 
> ***SPECIAL OFFER***
> Buy three and get a free bottle of lube! And duct tape! And handcuffs!


 


eternal_flare said:


> Yes, pretty much.
> No, you're destined to be raped...TONIGHT.
> wow...I think I might get one!


 


Magikian said:


> I like where this is going.


 
=__= ... good morning


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

Coffee?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

No thank, nice new submissions btw, I'll comment them in a bit. ^_^ (Hot)


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

hehe .... ;-)


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> If I pretend not to like it, is that like, extra awesome?





You know _all_ my buttons


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> =__= ... good morning



How did you feel, I hope you had a pleasant experience.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 14, 2008)

Wonder why the hell I'm up at this time when I got work in 10 hours, play Latale for 2 hours, try to go back to sleep only to wake up 10 minutes later, then play Capcom vs SNK Millionaire bout for the dreamcast till I go to work


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> How did you feel, I hope you had a pleasant experience.


...I dont remember... but I woke up sticky with glow sticks everywhere..


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

and probably in a white milky lake xD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Whatever it was, it tasted good. :3


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

No wonder - you accidently threw over your milk bowl when you went to bed yesterday. ;-)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

How would you know?


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

I saw it. It just happened before the others started to rape you. ;D
Don't worry, I did nothing. I was the guy behind the cam. ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Who raped me? Its all fuzzy, I cant remember.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

See what happens if you go to bed that late? ^^


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2008)

son of a peach http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9_LDn_V-TI&feature=related


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm generally asleep, as well.  I'd honestly rather just get up early and be able to do whatever I want than stay up late and have to worry about making too much noise and waking someone up.

If I do happen to be up, I'm generally on the computer.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm generally asleep, as well.  *I'd honestly rather just get up early and be able to do whatever I want* than stay up late and have to worry about making too much noise and waking someone up.
> 
> If I do happen to be up, I'm generally on the computer.




You must be from Bizzaro world, but either way that's a pretty true sentiment. Getting up early is awesome.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> You must be from Bizzaro world, but either way that's a pretty true sentiment. Getting up early is awesome.



It certainly is. Staying up all night is for chumps.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 14, 2008)

Staying up is great when you have company over, but for some reason I always wake up from around 6-10 am (unless for some... reason... I stay up past that).


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't sleep to much life.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Staying up is great when you have company over



Well that's a different story entirely.

Say, for example, you had me over.  I would keep you up all night long.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well that's a different story entirely.
> 
> Say, for example, you had me over.  I would keep you up all night long.



You're not the only one ;D


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Say, for example, you had me over.  I would keep you up all night long.




I doubt I would be trying to sleep anyway.


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ...I dont remember... but I woke up sticky with glow sticks everywhere..



Awesome!



WarMocK said:


> and probably in a white milky lake xD



I did that. :x



Silibus said:


> Who raped me? Its all fuzzy, I cant remember.



I did, with the glow stick, btw.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 14, 2008)

Masturbate. 
....
Ayup. And the internet. I'm buying a damned lock for my doors soon.


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Who raped me? Its all fuzzy, I cant remember.



Everyone on the forums, basically....

I stay up, then prop people up on their pillows, and style their hair. I go at them when theyre oblivious - they call me the midnight barber....


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> they call me the midnight barber....



I thought they called you Jonny ;-)


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 14, 2008)

About 6 people out of 120 people in my year know my first name.

Thats the lagend surrounding me -those who call me the midnight barber don't know my secret identity!

I'm also called that cos i style midi's hair when he's alseep. He should have sheep hair, but I go at him when he's asleep, and it just comes out....


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> Awesome!
> I did, with the glow stick, btw.


o____o... I still cant remember


Jonnaius said:


> Everyone on the forums, basically....


><;


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

I didn`t do anything with you Silibus. ^^
I was filming with the camera and tried to get the best shot, and that's not easy if you have just one hand left. ;-)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> I didn`t do anything with you Silibus. ^^
> I was filming with the camera and tried to get the best shot, and that's not easy if you have just one hand left. ;-)


Where was the other hand?.... wait.... I know, nvm.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

lol ;D


----------



## Keaoden (Oct 14, 2008)

I don my black fedora and go hacking, computer hacking, not with an axe...
Its really funny to hear your neighbor screaming after he finds out all his porn has been deleted.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

I hope you made a backup.^^


----------



## Monak (Oct 14, 2008)

Listen to my TV while I stare at the wall.


----------



## Keaoden (Oct 14, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> I hope you made a backup.^^


meh, I'm too lazy to do that


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

Keaoden said:


> meh, I'm too lazy to do that



Aaawwww. Too bad - for us. ;-)


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Where was the other hand?.... wait.... I know, nvm.



Would you like us to demonstrate? Here, *grabs silibus* was where his hand was, and here was what he was doing....

*makes necessary hand movements*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> Would you like us to demonstrate? Here, *grabs silibus* was where his hand was, and here was what he was doing....
> 
> *makes necessary hand movements*


O////O;


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> O////O;



What? I was only patting you on the back!


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 14, 2008)

Erm Jonny, that's my ..... *meep!*


----------



## Keaoden (Oct 14, 2008)

*Sigh*
I gonna go back to hacking, the NSA can't keep me out forever.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 14, 2008)

<_< This thread is way off course. I shouldnt have fallen asleep.


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 14, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Erm Jonny, that's my ..... *meep!*



Wow, I never knew you had a meep!

What does this button do? *pushes*

Why is it sticky?

O_O

And yes, silibus, you should never fall asleep...did you notice that your hair is different? I think its my best work, actually!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It appears to be a goat-anthro, eating and spitting out a slice of bread.





Lillie Charllotte said:


> Devouring toast. >.>



Strange... I always thought the goat was eating a teddy bear.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 14, 2008)

I sleep >.>


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 14, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> Devouring toast. >.>



omg... I lold... so hard... xD


----------



## Devilot (Oct 14, 2008)

I do things like.... Chat, play video games, watch TV, listen to music, browse youtube^^


----------



## pheonix (Oct 14, 2008)

I waste time here, playing video games, exercising, reading, or just taking a nice long shower/bath. I can't wait to start working again.XD


----------



## Jack (Oct 14, 2008)

I watch a movie untill I fall asleep.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 14, 2008)

When I can't sleep I go out back and smoke and read.

So if you ever ask me what I'm doing and I'm like "smokin' and readin'" chances are I can't sleep.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2008)

When everyone else is asleep, I like drawing and chatting with friends. Oh, and listening to some music, too. It's really peaceful, I love it. :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

serious question: has anyone ever waited till everyone was asleep, then you have your way with someone sleeping?


----------



## pheonix (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> serious question: has anyone ever waited till everyone was asleep, then you have your way with someone sleeping?



Yeah and we had the greatest time, and your still killing me.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Yeah and we had the greatest time, and your still killing me.


then imagine: taking advantage of your closest friend, while he's dead asleep ;3

I so wanna do that, sounds like total fun!


----------



## pheonix (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> then imagine: taking advantage of your closest friend, while he's dead asleep ;3
> 
> I so wanna do that, sounds like total fun!



The images in my head make it hard to resist. I bet your starting to try a little.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> then imagine: taking advantage of your closest friend, while he's dead asleep ;3
> 
> I so wanna do that, sounds like total fun!



O.O What did I just walk in on?


----------



## pheonix (Oct 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> O.O What did I just walk in on?



Some great sex.lol


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> O.O What did I just walk in on?


you walked in on a bomb unfortunately... but I know you want to try it


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> then imagine: taking advantage of your closest friend, while he's dead asleep ;3
> 
> I so wanna do that, sounds like total fun!


Ugh, I wish I had some close guy friends IRL. Pretty much all my friends IRL are girls. D:


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Ugh, I wish I had some close guy friends IRL. Pretty much all my friends IRL are girls. D:


aw, well, if we ever hang out, and I get drunk and pass out, you know what to do ;3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> aw, well, if we ever hang out, and I get drunk and pass out, you know what to do ;3


Hah, that's kinda disturbing! ^_^;


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Hah, that's kinda disturbing! ^_^;


I know... but I've always been curious 0_o


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> serious question: has anyone ever waited till everyone was asleep, then you have your way with someone sleeping?



You mean rape them?



NekoFox08 said:


> then imagine: taking advantage of your closest friend, while he's dead asleep ;3
> 
> I so wanna do that, sounds like total fun!



Sounds like total rape, to me.



pheonix said:


> Some great sex.lol



Great rape is more like it.



NekoFox08 said:


> aw, well, if we ever hang out, and I get drunk and pass out, you know what to do ;3



You want him to rape you?



NekoFox08 said:


> I know... but I've always been curious 0_o



About rape?

Protip:  If the other party is not conscious of and consenting to (and in a proper state of mind to be able to consent to) what you are you are at best sexually harassing/abusing/assaulting them and at worst raping them.

Don't fucking do it.  Ever.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

Before anyone fucking insinuates it, no I've never been sexually mistreated in any way.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You mean rape them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no... ugh. I mean, simple rubbing him off... geez, if you can sleep and get fucked, that would be amazing xD (in a bad way of course)


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> no... ugh. I mean, simple rubbing him off... geez, if you can sleep and get fucked, that would be amazing xD (in a bad way of course)



Still sexual harassment.  Don't do it.

Why would you want to stroke someone's harbl while they were asleep, anyways?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Still sexual harassment.  Don't do it.
> 
> Why would you want to stroke someone's harbl while they were asleep, anyways?


forget it... honestly, it's almost pointless to talk to you when you question what I do. I find it sexy, you don't, there


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> forget it... honestly, it's almost pointless to talk to you when you question what I do. I find it sexy, you don't, there



I only question what you do when it's stupid.  I find it to be ILLEGAL.  Sexy has nothing to do with it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I only question what you do when it's stupid.  I find that to be ILLEGAL.  Sexy has nothing to do with it.


forget it... just... I'm fucking done xD I'm laughing so hard right now because of such inconvenience


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm glad that I could bring a smile to your face.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm glad that I could bring a smile to your face.


guess you don't want to clear things up then. and would rather go on and assume things right?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> guess you don't want to clear things up then. and would rather go on and assume things right?



You may or may not be missing some commas from this post.

I don't see how anything needs to be cleared up.  Performing sexual acts involving a sleeping person is sexual harassment.  There is no debating this.

What am I assuming?  You said you were laughing.  :|


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You may or may not be missing some commas from this post.
> 
> I don't see how anything needs to be cleared up.  Performing sexual acts involving a sleeping person is sexual harassment.  There is no debating this.
> 
> What am I assuming?  You said you were laughing.  :|


oh I was, the way a crazy person laughs when he loses everything =D

see, I consider that sexual harrassment, but I'd never do it, if I knew the person that way. if I knew he was insecure, and a serious person all around, I wouldn't do that, but usually the friends I hang out with are easy going, partiers, who just like to have fun


----------



## mmmke (Oct 14, 2008)

FAF =^.^=


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I'd never do it



Good.  Keep it that way.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 14, 2008)

When everyone is asleep, is the time I get on instant messenger, listen to music, draw, and sometimes watch TV (but I usualy do that during the day).


----------



## Lukar (Oct 15, 2008)

When everyone else falls asleep (Usually at around 9:00 PM), I'm stay up for hours on end. xD I was supposed to go to bed almost two hours ago, but look at me here, lol. I'm gonna go to bed in a sec, but... Yeah. xD

Anyways, I usually just get on the computer, read, or listen to music. ^^


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 15, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> When everyone is asleep, is the time I get on instant messenger, listen to music, draw, and sometimes watch TV (but I usualy do that during the day).



Same except...Without drawing and instead of watching TV, I torrent it. Plus IRC and the occasional Team Fortress 2 or Source mod.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 15, 2008)

Lukar said:


> When everyone else falls asleep (Usually at around 9:00 PM), I'm stay up for hours on end. xD I was supposed to go to bed almost two hours ago, but look at me here, lol. I'm gonna go to bed in a sec, but... Yeah. xD
> 
> Anyways, I usually just get on the computer, read, or listen to music. ^^


 
That's the same situation with me on weeknights.  Except reading... unless you call gettinf on FAF actual reading.


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2008)

What the fuck.  I missed a lot here. Apparently sleep rape is OK if you like to party.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 15, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> What the fuck.  I missed a lot here. Apparently sleep rape is OK if you like to party.



Isn't that the whole point of the party?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 15, 2008)

That was right about where I gave up.


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Isn't that the whole point of the party?


Well, I'd like to know a person a bit before I wake up to their Johnson performing an emergency entry.


----------



## Monak (Oct 15, 2008)

But if they fall asleep in the middle of it is it still wrong to finish?


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 15, 2008)

Monak said:


> But if they fall asleep in the middle of it is it still wrong to finish?



Yes, because when you have sex with sleeping people your cum breeds demonic sex maggots in their lower intestines.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 15, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, I'd like to know a person a bit before I wake up to their Johnson performing an emergency entry.




Woah woah woah, wait a minute, back up for a second...


If you knew them, would you still mind? I've never heard of a "My partner's asleep" fetish before, but god damn it'll make that "I have a headache" excuse useless.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 15, 2008)

Monak said:


> But if they fall asleep in the middle of it is it still wrong to finish?



Only because you're so terrible at it that you put them to sleep.  You don't deserve to finish.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm at work... actually working.

Yes, I'm required to be at work when the Sun is up.  But that's my non-productive time.  So I pretend to so stuff while I'm half asleep listening to music on my headphones.  After dinner, I wake up and start doing real work.

...and people wonder why I send e-mails and check in code changes at 4am!


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Woah woah woah, wait a minute, back up for a second...
> 
> 
> If you knew them, would you still mind? I've never heard of a "My partner's asleep" fetish before, but god damn it'll make that "I have a headache" excuse useless.


Yes.  And I have a headache....


----------



## Monak (Oct 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Only because you're so terrible at it that you put them to sleep.  You don't deserve to finish.



LOL , it was the other way around actually.  I took my pill for my insomnia before getting into bed , started having sex with my mate  , and passed out. She rode me till she was satisfied , and I woke up with blue balls.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 15, 2008)

Really?  You can have an orgasm while you're asleep (parapalegics can have orgasms as well, even if they can't feel them), I don't know why you wouldn't have gotten there.  >_>


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 15, 2008)

I drive around, looking to mow people down who run naked with glow sticks.


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I drive around, looking to mow people down who run naked with glow sticks.


I C wut u did thar.  Did I mention that I carry a sawed off shotgun between my buttcheeks?



David M. Awesome said:


> (parapalegics can have orgasms as well, even if they can't feel them)


I'm sure they're thrilled.


----------



## Monak (Oct 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Really?  You can have an orgasm while you're asleep (parapalegics can have orgasms as well, even if they can't feel them), I don't know why you wouldn't have gotten there.  >_>



I have a lot of stamina and she gets off a lot faster then I do. So she left me that way , and I woke up in a lot of pain.


----------



## Monak (Oct 15, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I C wut u did thar.  Did I mention that I carry a sawed off shotgun between my buttcheeks?



That was you?


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 15, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I C wut u did thar.  Did I mention that I carry a sawed off shotgun between my buttcheeks?
> 
> 
> I'm sure they're thrilled.



You'll never see it coming in time to pull it out. Before you know it, you'll be flat on your back, watching my taillights fading into the night, with two broken ankles.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 15, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> You'll never see it coming in time to pull it out. Before you know it, you'll be flat on your back, watching my taillights fading into the night, with two broken ankles.




I think you're forgetting that he's the incredible hulk (and the Brawny lumberjack guy).


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2008)

Monak said:


> That was you?


Hell yeah.  I get around.


Kangaroo_Boy said:


> You'll never see it coming in time to pull it out. Before you know it, you'll be flat on your back, watching my taillights fading into the night, with two broken ankles.


See Below.


Xipoid said:


> I think you're forgetting that he's the incredible hulk (and the Brawny lumberjack guy).


Don't forget the Green Giant.  Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 15, 2008)

*LOL*  What did I walk in on?!  Serves me right for posting before reading the rest of the thread!

No, I have no desire to sleep-rape my partner.  But I did have a woman who woke up early (6am, when I normally go to sleep but a few hours earlier than that) and decided she wanted to satisfy herself with my sleeping manhood.

Was _*that*_ an awkward awakening!?!

And no, I didn't join in after waking.  I told her to take a cold shower and went back to sleep.

Dammit, if you want to make me at 6am, you'd better have a much better reason than sex.


----------



## xiath (Oct 15, 2008)

What I now do is being on the forums listening to music.  If not, then I will practice glowstringing, read, eat, or (if it is Thursday) work on a paper that is due the next morning about a book that I was forced to read in whole in just a few days due to procrastinating.  

What I used to do a few years ago was look at as much porn as I could find (mainly furry), drink whiskey, and play WoW until 4 A.M. with my friend, normally at the same time.  I have since stopped drinking whiskey and playing WoW.  The porn intake has gone down a great deal, but is not 100% gone yet.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 15, 2008)

lets see
when no one else is awake
i enjoy my friggen peace and quiet and privacy from my mom and younger sister 
i browse the net
work on fursuit commissions
and if i am not doing the above i zombify on whatever is on TV before/after/inbetween captain planet at 3am and disney's gargoyles at 4:30am


----------



## Kajet (Oct 15, 2008)

I internet while idling on SL or kill stuff that don't exist, avoid waking up the people I live with and otherwise make them pissy. Pretty much the same thing as when everyone else is awake...

And of course FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFAP


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

Chat with my UK and Australian fur friends.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

*YAWN!*
Good morning everyone .... *getting some coffee*
Hmm, nobody was raped this night? Wow, didn't know that you all take a break atm.


----------



## virus (Oct 15, 2008)

Exactly at 2:53 am I pack a small luggage bag and leave it out on the curb for exactly 26 and a half minutes. Why 26 and a half? because 25 is too damn short! Then once this time goes by I go out and collect it then walk around the street with this mysterious bag in my hand as well dressed in black with a balaclava over my head. 

You see if anyone is awake they'll see me putting this bag out on the street, leaving it unattended for about half and hour then coming back and walking away.  They don't know whats really going on.

I then run back into my house where I redress into my velvet robe and get my fancy pipe and tea cup and then read yesterdays newspaper.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> *YAWN!*
> Good morning everyone .... *getting some coffee*
> Hmm, nobody was raped this night? Wow, didn't know that you all take a break atm.


Im never falling asleep again. >__>


----------



## pheonix (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im never falling asleep again. >__>



I wish I could fall asleep.lol


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I wish I could fall asleep.lol



You know what will happen, right?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> You know what will happen, right?


What?.... nvm....


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2008)

So like, I'm going to sleep now.  Is it safe Y/N?


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 15, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So like, I'm going to sleep now.  Is it safe Y/N?


No!
Run!


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes: For the others.
No: For you.

:B


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Yes: For the others.
> No: For you.
> 
> :B


I'll be waiting.  I'll also have you know, that I am 6ft 230 lbs, and armed with not only some sweet boxing moves, but a .357 Smith and Wesson revolver, which lives under my pillow, and is perpetually cocked.  Tread softly, I'm a light sleeper, and I've always wanted to kill a man.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 15, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> You know what will happen, right?


I have to lug my glowstick stock all the way to pheonix's house?



AzurePhoenix said:


> I'll be waiting. I'll also have you know, that I am 6ft 230 lbs, and armed with not only some sweet boxing moves, but a .357 Smith and Wesson revolver, which lives under my pillow, and is perpetually cocked. Tread softly, I'm a light sleeper, and I've always wanted to kill a man.


Look under the bed.


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Look under the bed.


Mind the claymores...


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 15, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So like, I'm going to sleep now.  Is it safe Y/N?



No.



Xaerun said:


> I have to lug my glowstick stock all the way to pheonix's house?



Nah, I had some left from last time...


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 15, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Mind the claymores...


Oh those? You planted them facing the wrong direction. And upside down. And behind metal plates, and FUCKYEAHSMIUM. Plus I was thinking with Portals.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Mind the claymores...



Bad idea. The backblast is still too huge. Use butterflies instead. }:->


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Oh those? You planted them facing the wrong direction. And upside down. And behind metal plates, and FUCKYEAHSMIUM. Plus I was thinking with Portals.








Oh hai.  Now on your knees, you'll pay for trespassing...Also, I NEED TO SLEEP!!!


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Now calm down young man and have some tea. That'll put you to sleep. ;-)


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 15, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Oh hai.  Now on your knees, you'll pay for trespassing...Also, I NEED TO SLEEP!!!



Oh, you can sleep. I'll just be sitting here, watching. Waiting.

And on my knees, mouth open, or on my hands and knees, legs spread?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Oh hai. Now on your knees, you'll pay for trespassing...Also, I NEED TO SLEEP!!!


I'll keep guard ^_^


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 15, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Oh, you can sleep. I'll just be sitting here, watching. Waiting.
> 
> And on my knees, mouth open, or on my hands and knees, legs spread?


Oh god.
XD


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh well, here we go again .....


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Oh, you can sleep. I'll just be sitting here, watching. Waiting.
> 
> And on my knees, mouth open, or on my hands and knees, legs spread?


All at the same time.  And make me breakfast while you're watching and waiting.  3 eggs, easy, 4 slices of toast, and OVER 9000 sausage patties, along with fresh squeezed OJ and a tall glass of moo moo.  Really though, goodnight you freaks.  I need rest like OJ needed a not guilty verdict.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 15, 2008)

Retiring for bed myself.

Glow sticks be damned.  If you want to invade my sleep, find something a 'lil more entertaining.  Claymores sound fun... the sword, not the anti-personnel mine.  If you want to bring high explosives into my bed, it'd better be a nuke.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Good night Phoenix!


<.<
>.>

You think he'll find out that I replaced his S&W with a water pistol? ;>
Oh, and I already planted the cams in his bedroom, hope that I got the best angle.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 15, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> All at the same time.  And make me breakfast while you're watching and waiting.  3 eggs, easy, 4 slices of toast, and OVER 9000 sausage patties, along with fresh squeezed OJ and a tall glass of moo moo.  Really though, goodnight you freaks.  I need rest like OJ needed a not guilty verdict.



Man moo moo?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Retiring for bed myself.
> 
> Glow sticks be damned. If you want to invade my sleep, find something a 'lil more entertaining. Claymores sound fun... the sword, not the anti-personnel mine. If you want to bring high explosives into my bed, it'd better be a nuke.


I will keep guard for all those sleeping. So no one will be violated like I was T_T


----------



## Azure (Oct 15, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Man moo moo?


That's what you'll drink.  BUT REALLY.  BED. NAO. BYE.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I will keep guard for all those sleeping. So no one will be violated like I was T_T



Poor kid. ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> That's what you'll drink. BUT REALLY. BED. NAO. BYE.


Sleep well. [Takes out Socom pistol] >_>


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sleep well. [Takes out Socom pistol] >_>



You forgot something .... *waving with the ammo clip* ;-)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> You forgot something .... *waving with the ammo clip* ;-)


[Throws empty gun at your head] I win.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> [Throws empty gun at your head] I win.



*dodges the gun* ^^
I only wanted to give you the clip dude, no need to be mad about it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> *dodges the gun* ^^
> I only wanted to give you the clip dude, no need to be mad about it.


<_< [Feels silly] ...Its hard to trust people....


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> <_< [Feels silly] ...Its hard to trust people....



C'mon, you know that I wouldn't rape you. Even if I was gay/bi, the age difference would make it unethical - not to mention that raping is bad anyways.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> C'mon, you know that I wouldn't rape you. Even if I was gay/bi, the age difference would make it unethical - not to mention that raping is bad anyways.


Im 18.... and Ive turned two straight guys bi and gay....


----------



## Talvi (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im 18.... and Ive turned two straight guys bi and gay....


...and many more bi and gay guys straight.

*whipcrack*!


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im 18.... and Ive turned two straight guys bi and gay....



Which means that you are almost 8 years younger than me. ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Which means that you are almost 8 years younger than me. ^^


<_< You're old.... just kidding. I respect my elders.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> <_< You're old.... just kidding. I respect my elders.



;-)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> ;-)


I still dont trust you... you taped me getting raped.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I still dont trust you... you taped me getting raped.



Erm .... you asked me for it? Oo
-.-
Like what did you say? You felt fuzzy when you woke up?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Who raped me? Its all fuzzy, I cant remember.


This is what I said.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Now lets see ....

[x] You were in a VERY good mood that evening
[x] You tripped into your milk bowl when you went to bed without even noticing me
[x] The others were horny as usual and wanted to have some fun (can't say that I wasn't, but there were no chicks around)
[x] You threw yourself on the bed and pointed to the cam before starting to snooze
[x] The next day you felt fuzzy and couldn't remember anything

You better keep your hands away from the booze if you can't handle it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Now lets see ....
> 
> [x] You were in a VERY good mood that evening
> [x] You tripped into your milk bowl when you went to bed without even noticing me
> ...


I dont drink.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I dont drink.



But you acted like you had eleven out of ten lights burning. ^^


----------



## Talvi (Oct 15, 2008)

Awk-warrrd.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> But you acted like you had eleven out of ten lights burning. ^^


.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're still SURE that you had nothing unusual for drinking that night? ;-)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> You're still SURE that you had nothing unusual for drinking that night? ;-)


I dont like the taste of alcohol. I was just tired and couldnt sleep. Like now. Its 5 am, in the past 48 hours (Probably more now) I had 6 hours of sleep (I took a nap around 8pm yesterday).


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I dont like the taste of alcohol. I was just tired and couldnt sleep. Like now. Its 5 am, in the past 48 hours (Probably more now) I had 6 hours of sleep (I took a nap around 8pm yesterday).



Depends on what kind of alc you drink, but you'll find that out soon enough. ^^
Just a little advice: don't start with the heavy stuff, since your body won't know how to deal with it. The next morning you'll wish you were dead.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Depends on what kind of alc you drink, but you'll find that out soon enough. ^^
> Just a little advice: don't start with the heavy stuff, since your body won't know how to deal with it. The next morning you'll wish you were dead.


Ive tried Vodka, Whiskey, Rum, and Beer. All nasty, no matter what you mix them in.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ive tried Vodka, Whiskey, Rum, and Beer. All nasty, no matter what you mix them in.



Vodka, Whiskey, and Rum are a BAD start. You'd have to mix it with lots of juice and sugar, whichwould amplify the effect. Beer and Coke is better: little to no alc, which means that you won't get drunk, but the body gets his first dose and can try to handle it without making you emptying your stomach every 15 minutes.


----------



## Talvi (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm with Silibus, I really don't like the taste of alcohol either. The only stuff I find drinkable is Lonkero (Finnish Long Drink).

Oh, and beer? I will truly never understand the appeal of that at all. It's disgusting!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Vodka, Whiskey, and Rum are a BAD start. You'd have to mix it with lots of juice and sugar, whichwould amplify the effect. Beer and Coke is better: little to no alc, which means that you won't get drunk, but the body gets his first dose and can try to handle it without making you emptying your stomach every 15 minutes.


I'll stick to tea and water.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll stick to tea and water.



Maybe not the worst choice after all. ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Maybe not the worst choice after all. ^^


Do you drink alot?


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Do you drink alot?



No, not really (last time I drank beer is more than 3 weeks ago).
But since I live in a country where you are allowed to drink beer at the age of 16 I had my experiences with what you should do and what not. And the most important rule is: Stop drinking when you feel you might lose control over yourself (never really got to that point. Fortunately!).


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> No, not really (last time I drank beer is more than 3 weeks ago).
> But since I live in a country where you are allowed to drink beer at the age of 16 I had my experiences with what you should do and what not. And the most important rule is: Stop drinking when you feel you might lose control over yourself (never really got to that point. Fortunately!).


Self control is what keeps everything running and alive.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Self control is what keeps everything running and alive.



Correct!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Correct!


Back on topic. When everyone is asleep, I chat with WarMock on the forums as if it were yahoo messenger.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Back on topic. When everyone is asleep, I chat with WarMock on the forums as if it were yahoo messenger.



PWND! XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> PWND! XD


I should be getting to sleep. I have a meeting with my recuiter at 10 and its past 5. >_>


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I should be getting to sleep. I have a meeting with my recuiter at 10 and its past 5. >_>



Well then, good night!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Well then, good night!


I said I should. I'm not going to yet.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 15, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Look under the bed.



oh hi


----------



## Journey (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm likeing the glowsticks  idea, usually I use chocolate syrup and play hide'n'seek with proud walmart employeess


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 15, 2008)

How does that work out?


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 15, 2008)

See diagram below.

But seriously, so far I only drink vodka.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 15, 2008)

When other go to bed ......
I go out and have some fun on the streets (YEAH! That party rocked!!!).

*YAWN!*
Gonna go to bed now .... wonder how I got out there in one piece ..... @_@
*ripping off his clothes*
Dang, need to get some sleep. Cya tomorrow or something....*falls onto bed*
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## hillbilly guy (Oct 15, 2008)

wife(hopefuly) go for walk or head up to the camp fire on fridays, it a thing me and my friends do every friday go in to the deep woods build a fire and hang out passing a jug


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 15, 2008)

epic fappage


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 15, 2008)

After everyone is asleep, I dance to bands like Corvus Corax and The Chieftains and plot D&D campaigns and scheme with my boyfriend. >:}


----------



## Key Key (Oct 15, 2008)

I daydream to where ever I want to go and secretly write once in a while


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I'll stick to tea and water.


now THAT'S more like it! I like you even more now sillybus! drinking= turn off 0_o


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 15, 2008)

Alcohol is great when properly used, especially _good_ alcohol.


Also, it's not possible for me to do anything after everyone is asleep. I'm the only one here.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 16, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Alcohol is great when properly used, especially _good_ alcohol.
> 
> 
> Also, it's not possible for me to do anything after everyone is asleep. I'm the only one here.



Oh, hi. =)


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 16, 2008)

Don't worry. I'll be there in a minute.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 16, 2008)

Clafier said:


> After everyone is asleep, I dance to bands like Corvus Corax and The Chieftains and plot D&D campaigns and scheme with my boyfriend. >:}


You two co-DM?  I did that for about a year with my first gf & loved it.  

Since then, I've been DMing solo, tho.  All the women I've dated subsequently have had no desire to get into the DMing side of D&D.

To the alcohol tangent of this thread: hard cider is much better tasting than beer and it isn't hard on your body like any of the 80+ proof stuff is.  Beer is overrated.  Cider is by far the way to go!  If you can find it, get some Strongbow.  It's a bit pricey compared to other ciders, but it's got a crisp, clean, honest taste.

If you are going to drink the hard stuff, do mixed drinks like Red Bull & Vodka.  (I hate them both individually, but each waters the other down so the combo actually tastes pretty good.)

Now, back on topic:

Glad no one got raped overrite.    I hate to say it, but no one's going to convert me from straight to bi or gay.  And some have tried!  Don't get me wrong, there are lot of sexy men out there.  But I have no intention of doing anything with them!  (Other than secretly hating them for making the sexy women look at someone other than me!)

Besides, if you're 18, that makes me almost exactly double your age.  No offense, but even if you were an uber-hot woman... that's a bit young for my taste!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 16, 2008)

Tonight I sleep decently. 





Rape me again and ^ this happens.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 16, 2008)

Naw. We're all out of glow sticks. All i have left is a potato masher and a paint brush. Maybe we can borrow one of Xiath's.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 16, 2008)

Im in ur kichin, steeling ur f00dz.



Silibus- that gif is epic.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 16, 2008)

I would tie someone up to a chair and have something to keep their eyes open
while I make them watch *BARNEY *Muhahahaha!!!


----------



## pheonix (Oct 16, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> I would tie someone up to a chair and have something to keep their eyes open
> while I make them watch *BARNEY *Muhahahaha!!!



I'm glad I'm not that person.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 16, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> Naw. We're all out of glow sticks. All i have left is a potato masher and a paint brush. Maybe we can borrow one of Xiath's.



I'm still sellin'!


----------



## Azure (Oct 16, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> I'm still sellin'!


Yeah, your dignity.  HURRY UP, BEFORE IT'S ALL GONE!


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 16, 2008)

*scratches head*
Still selling glow sticks? nvm ....
*looking for his towel*


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 16, 2008)

*having tea*...no matter what time..its always Tea time,


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 16, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yeah, your dignity.  HURRY UP, BEFORE IT'S ALL GONE!


That was gone when I joined the forum...


----------



## Azure (Oct 16, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> That was gone when I joined the forum...


Mine was gone long before, perhaps even before I was ever born.  That's why I have purchased all of yours.  Now to completely debase it.  What shall I do, what shall I do...I KNOW!  I'll finish my beer, and pass out.  Naked.  In the middle of the street, in front of the preschool.  That'll kill it dead for sure.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 16, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> That was gone when I joined the forum...


Dont feel that way. 

Fyi... I cant sleep


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 16, 2008)

Tonight I have to fight a bunch of these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZuK_wYrqp8 RUN STRAIGHT PEOPLE, RUN!!!


----------



## xiath (Oct 16, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> Naw. We're all out of glow sticks. All i have left is a potato masher and a paint brush. Maybe we can borrow one of Xiath's.


out of glowsticks! Blasphemy!!

Stay away from my glowsticks, they are my preciouses *hides plastic bag full of glowsticks*.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 16, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Mine was gone long before, perhaps even before I was ever born.  That's why I have purchased all of yours.  Now to completely debase it.  What shall I do, what shall I do...I KNOW!  I'll finish my beer, and pass out.  Naked.  In the middle of the street, in front of the preschool.  That'll kill it dead for sure.




I wished you lived near me. It would give me a reason to read newspapers again.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 16, 2008)

Telnac said:


> You two co-DM?  I did that for about a year with my first gf & loved it.
> 
> Since then, I've been DMing solo, tho.  All the women I've dated subsequently have had no desire to get into the DMing side of D&D.
> 
> To the alcohol tangent of this thread: hard cider is much better tasting than beer and it isn't hard on your body like any of the 80+ proof stuff is.  Beer is overrated.  Cider is by far the way to go!  If you can find it, get some Strongbow.  It's a bit pricey compared to other ciders, but it's got a crisp, clean, honest taste.



We've been planning on doing some co-op DMing. He's still relatively new to D&D though, so I've been the one to plan the campaigns lately. I enjoy being  the DM most of the time though, since I've had a lot of experience in it and I can honestly say I'm better at it than most other DMs I've had in the past lol.

And I totally agree with you on the cider bit. I don't tend to drink much at all anyway, and even then I'm not the type to do it just to get drunk. Cider is indeed lovely, although I haven't had Strongbow before.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

I'll be working on requests now~


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 18, 2008)

Have fun with that ;-)


----------



## Geist (Oct 18, 2008)

Mostly go in search of further semi-intelligent conversation to sate my overtly stalking boredom.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 18, 2008)

Clafier said:


> We've been planning on doing some co-op DMing. He's still relatively new to D&D though, so I've been the one to plan the campaigns lately. I enjoy being  the DM most of the time though, since I've had a lot of experience in it and I can honestly say I'm better at it than most other DMs I've had in the past lol.
> 
> And I totally agree with you on the cider bit. I don't tend to drink much at all anyway, and even then I'm not the type to do it just to get drunk. Cider is indeed lovely, although I haven't had Strongbow before.



Cool!  Yeah, if he's still relatively new to D&D I'd suggest having him try out DMing a one-night combat or something to get his feet wet before you try to get him involved in the planning for the campaign.  I had a rather disastrous experience when I had a novice try to co-plan with me the overall plot line of a long-running campaign.  She got frustrated & insisted on never DMing ever again.  Had I tried having her DM something much less intimidating, it probably would have gone better.

Yeah, drinking to get drunk sux.  Being stupid + physically ill + memory loss = ...why am I doing this again?

That's not to say I haven't been drunk more than a few times.  But I can't think of any one of those times that I remotely enjoyed.  I'd must rather have a cider or two with dinner just to relax.  Anything more is asking for trouble, imo.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 21, 2008)

Well... I go out to catch a smoke. Thats some sort of a custom. When I return, there you have various things that I do. I mostly read and write.


----------

